# Horses running in the snow



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

so pretty! Nice pictures! They look like they're having fun!


----------



## MightyEventer (Sep 28, 2010)

the grey is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree, that grey is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

they are great pictures!!!!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you...  I'm very glad you like the photos.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

those photos are gorgeous
and agree that grey in the first few photos in drop dead gorgeous


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

He is beautiful indeed. Mostly because of his mane. His name is Calin.


----------



## rkwells (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting! These are some of the most beautiful horse pictures I have ever seen!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

ohh, thank you. I'm very happy that you think so.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is that the gray with the bad back legs?

I LOVE those shots of all of them running together at the camera....so pretty


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I love pictures of horses in the snow. very nice photos!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

@ equiniphile
No, this one (Calin) doesn't have problems with the hind legs. I had a oldest thread about him because he was very aggressive toward people when we received him.


----------

